

A cryptography-enabled technology called smart contracts - etiam
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/540151/bitcoins-dark-side-could-get-darker/

======
mtgx
Technology is neutral, why do we have to focus so much on the negative aspects
of it lately? I blame some of the "democratic" governments of the world for
spreading massive propaganda about it, which now gets media sites to _always_
want to cover that aspect, too, and often times even _focus_ on that side of
new technologies.

In reality, almost any technology has benefits that far outweigh the
negatives, even if the negative stuff gets the bulk of the attention, just
like the 5 o'clock news stuff which makes it look like the whole world is
collapsing.

